
Shyp is shutting down - mariusz331
https://twitter.com/shyp/status/978678233280364544
======
vlucas
Link to actual article: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-cant-wait-you-see-
what-we-d...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-cant-wait-you-see-what-we-do-
next-kevin-gibbon/)

> Consumer growth slowed. People close to me and the business began to warn
> that chasing consumers was the wrong strategy. After all, how often do
> consumers ship things? I didn’t listen.

Looks like they should have gone B2B sooner.

> About two years ago, we reallocated resources and shifted our focus to a
> more profitable customer cohort: small businesses. But, we decided to keep
> the popular-but-unprofitable parts of our business running, with small teams
> of their own behind them. This was a mistake—my mistake.

It also looks like they should have ceased all consumer focused activities
immediately as well.

------
ekanes
Nice writeup. Reading between the lines, while it sounds like they turned the
ship late, ultimately "ran out of runway" means the investors gave up.
Something was still fundamentally wrong, even after all the pivots.

